

DDD revisited - flipchart
https://lostechies.com/gabrielschenker/2015/04/16/ddd-revisited/

======
dalke
I was confused until I figured out that "DDD" was not "Data Display Debugger"
but "Domain-driven design".

FWIW, the last commit on the debugger was 6 years, 1 month ago.

